# Родовая шейная травма



## Владимир44 (16 Май 2010)

Здравствуйте! мне 18 лет! подскажите пожалуйста куда лучше обратится с шейной травмой?? заключение врача: картина шейного остеохондроза. Протрузия межпозвонковых дисков С3-С4, С4-С5, С5-С6. Сужение левой половины позвоночного канала с компрессией спинного мозга на уровне С2-С3 позвонков. очень Вас прошу пожалуйста подскажите куда обратиться с этой проблемой! заранее благодарен!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2010)

*родовая шейная травма!*

БОлит-то, что?


----------



## Владимир44 (16 Май 2010)

*родовая шейная травма!*

Ничего не болит. Не хожу с 12 лет, когда маленький был. Пошел поздней остальных. И потом все хуже и хуже становилось.

 Вот сейас стал заниматся спортом. Занимаюсь где-то полтора года. Стал чуть-чуть передвигатся с помощью костыля. Улучшения конечно по чуть-чуть есть, но в руках улучшений вообще никаких. Руки еле-еле работают, да и пройтись могу очень мало.

 Вот иду-иду и резко силы уходят, и дальше шаг сделать вообще никак не могу. Остается только садиться, отдыхать и снова идти. Самостоятельно со стула встать тоже не могу и травму все равно как-то надо убирать.

 Может Вы бы мне посоветовали куда обратиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2010)

Позвоночник здесь не причем.
А какой диагноз ставят вам врачи?


----------



## Владимир44 (17 Май 2010)

У мамы были очень сложные роды, думали, что вообще не выживу. Сказали, что у меня очень слабо развиты конечности и поставили диагноз: родовая травма шейного отдела позвоночника.

 В 2008 году в декабре ездили делать МРТ: в заключении пишут.. 
ЦЕЛЬ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЯ: состояние шейного отдела спинного мозга.
На получении М.Р. изображения шейного отдела позвоночника - физиологический лордоз выпрямлен, сигнал от тел позвонков не изменен, структура позвонков не изменина.
В межпозвонковых дисках шейного отдела снижена гидрофильность, что проявляется сниженным сигналом в режиме Т2. Межпозвонковые диски С2-С3, С3-С4, С4-С5 циркулярно выступают до 2,0-х мм в сторону  позвоночного канала, компремируя переднее эпидуральное пространство. Позвоночный канал сужен слева за счет костных структур, на уровне тел позвонков С2-С3, с компрессией левой половины спинного мозга. Структура спинного мозга однородна. Паравертабельные мягкие ткани без особенностей.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: М.Р.-картина шейного остеохондроза. Протрузия межпозвонковых дисков С3-С4,С4-С5,С5-С6. Сужение левой половины позвоночного канала с компрессией спинного мозга на уровне С2-С3 позвонков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Май 2010)

Снимки нам покажите.


----------



## nuwa (17 Май 2010)

Владимир, здравствуйте!

В удалённом сообщении изображения не читаются. Для размещения на форуме своих снимков, лучше воспользоваться сайтом www.radikal.ru .

Не ставьте галочку при загрузке фотографий на * Уменьшения изображений до 640 пикселей.* А на форуме размещайте ссылку на *Превью - увеличение по клику*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Май 2010)

Владимир! В Костроме в I городской больнице (на углу улиц Советской и Ивана Сусанина) и в областной больнице ( на проспекте Мира) есть неврологические и нейрохирургические отделения, где работают высокопрофессиональные специалисты. Вы там консультировались? Если нет, тогда необходимо обратиться. Удачи!


----------



## Владимир44 (19 Май 2010)

Рентген

http://s44.radikal.ru/i104/1005/60/e3021a5157ef.jpg
http://radikal.ru/F/i024.radikal.ru/1005/43/df351c137b40.jpg.html

                                     Заключение к рентгену 

http://radikal.ru/F/i036.radikal.ru/1005/09/8d6228bb5b4f.jpg.html
http://radikal.ru/F/s001.radikal.ru/i193/1005/ed/b4a289747951.jpg.html

                                              МРТ

http://radikal.ru/F/s42.radikal.ru/i097/1005/f4/c72434434b80.jpg.html

Забыл написать еще о том, что левая сторона намного слабей правой..

Со снимками ездили в первую и в областную больницы. Отнеслись очень не внимательно и даже не стали смотреть снимки..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2010)

Ситуация невчерашняя. Проблема не в позвоночнике. 
Заниматься надо. На многое рассчитывать нельзя, но т.к. есть положительная динамика то заниматься и заниматься.


----------



## Владимир44 (20 Май 2010)

подскажите пожалуйста, если Вы знаете, что еще можно предпринять и к кому обратиться за помощью в моей ситуации, так как ничего нового мне не предлагают и я остался один и насколько могу помогаю себе сам


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2010)

> Со снимками ездили в первую и в областную больницы. Отнеслись очень не внимательно и даже не стали смотреть снимки..



Как они высказались о вашей проблеме.


----------



## Владимир44 (20 Май 2010)

сказали надо было раньше обращаться, а сайчас уже поздно.. или нужен хороший нейрохирург, но это очень опасно..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2010)

Опишите свои возможности.


----------



## Владимир44 (21 Май 2010)

очень мало силы в руках.. и с трудом поднимаются..у левой руки при разгибании кисть кривится.. пальцы ног чувствую но большие пальцы висят и не работают.. 
в 11 лет когда перестал ходить совсем..и не занимался ничем и просидев так 5 лет, решил что, что-то надо делать.. и стал усиленно заниматься спортом..качать спину, руки и ноги.. достиг того что стал ходить при помощи костыля, но при хотьбе очень быстро уходят силы и через силу шагнуть не могу.. приходться садиться отдыхать..
за полтора года занятий мне кажется что достиг не мало, но улучшения остановились..


----------



## kobi (21 Май 2010)

Владимир44 написал(а):


> У мамы были очень сложные роды, думали, что вообще не выживу. Сказали, что у меня очень слабо развиты конечности и поставили диагноз: родовая травма шейного отдела позвоночника.


Как правило, в мое время  под шейной травмой новорожденного имелся  в виду CP(Cerebral palsy).Правда диагноз этот не выставлялся из-за статистики.
Владимир44,есть  ли  у Вас диагноз кроме указанного?


----------



## Владимир44 (21 Май 2010)

я лучше Вам высылаю выписки из карты, чтобы было более понятно



http://radikal.ru/F/s03.radikal.ru/i176/1005/29/b57098cc7ece.jpg.html
http://radikal.ru/F/s40.radikal.ru/i087/1005/b1/c78ca9b07640.jpg.html

http://radikal.ru/F/s50.radikal.ru/i128/1005/82/8276bd3fcd75.jpg.html
http://radikal.ru/F/s56.radikal.ru/i151/1005/a8/fa7984e1becf.jpg.html


----------



## kobi (21 Май 2010)

судя по выпискам похоже   на   CP(Cerebral palsy).


----------



## Владимир44 (21 Май 2010)

а почему тогда ставят родовая шейная травма?? и церебральный паралич лечится??


----------



## kobi (21 Май 2010)

Шейная родовая травма-это причина,а паралич-это следствие.
Мне кажется, что здесь говорится о церебральном параличе,но давайте послушаем мнения коллег.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2010)

Есть понятие реабилитации-восстановления утраченной функции и понятие абилитации-становления новой функции.
Срки заболевания позволяют говорить лишь о последнем.
Вам надо ставить новые функции самообслуживания:
- оборудование кровати для изменения положения лежа в положение сидя;
-оборудование кровати для изменения положения сидя в положение стоя;
-приспособление и обучение доя предвижения сидя или стоя;
-оборудование санузла;
-оборудование кухни.


----------



## Владимир44 (23 Май 2010)

мне бы хотелось попробывать все методы лечения.. какие есть.. так как высококвалифицированного лечения и обследования мне оказано не было.. поэтому я к Вам и обращаюсь.. и вот когда уже испробуя все и поняв что мне ничего не помогает.. конечно не хочется в это верить.. вот тогда я уже смирился бы и начал бы приспосабливаться.. а пока я уверен что можно с этим заболеванием бороться и встать на ноги.. но просто я не знаю куда обратится.. и прошу Вашей помощи.


----------



## kobi (23 Май 2010)

Владимир44,сомневаюсь, что в России есть подобные реабилитационные центры.Если  я ошибаюсь-пусть коллеги поправят.aiwan


----------

